# Fuel Storage Regs at Hand



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Deadline is nearing for containment plans on the new above and below ground storage regs.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...is_may_10_2013/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like you need to bury them??WTF need regs at 1320 above ground but 42,000 gals under ground???I'd be a lot more worried about tanks under ground that I could not see whats going on.

Fuel man mentioned it last yr.I figured I was exempt.I have a 1000 gal for #2 and 300 gal for #1 for winter use,blending.Well I guess they count oil barrels also so that would put me over.Well looks like I will take the 300 gal out of service.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

1320 Gallons? Now just how the h*** did they come up with that number? I can see 1300 gallons as a number, but 1320? Why 20? Has to be a bureaucratic idiot that "compromised" somehow? Why not 1000 or 1500?

Oh, well--I have two 500 gallon tanks and one 300 gallon tank. Unless they want me to count what I have in five 5 gallon cans, then I have 1325 gallons. _And I am NOT building containment for that!_

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> 1320 Gallons? Now just how the h*** did they come up with that number?


1000 gal tank (diesel) + 300 gal tank (gasoline) + some oil. So I've been told.

I think it will be easy to get around this reg if a person uses a little common sense. How are "they" going to enforce it?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> 1000 gal tank (diesel) + 300 gal tank (gasoline) + some oil. So I've been told.
> 
> I think it will be easy to get around this reg if a person uses a little common sense. How are "they" going to enforce it?


Well that's easy, they are going to hire 16 gajillion new IRS employees just to enforce obamacare so I suppose they'll do the same for the EPA. I mean it's not like it their money that pays the employees.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one 1000 gal tractor fuel and one 500 truck fuel. I have 300 in the 1000 and 200 in the 500. That is my containment plan because I cannot afford to fill them up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree fellas about this as a crock.....and I feel exactly like Cy.....strap regs on anything above ground over 1320, BUT not worry about 40,000 or so gallons below ground that could seep into the water table and never be noticed. Sounds like another form of obubba care.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Underground tanks already have more stringent regs. Up here they have to be double wall with vaccum or have a leak detection system with fuel accounting.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We build clay dikes around our tanks when we sat em. I might say something to father about double checking as it met regs way back when but who knows about now. Have a 1000 gallon for road fuel and a 2 and 3 thousand for off road use.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 550 for diesel and 550 for gas. Fuel man told me today that I need to dispose of a couple old 300 gal overheads that I don't use, because they would still count.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking at the example of a farm spill plan on the EPA's website I suspect the day is coming that to comply with the law when we grease equipment with a simple grease gun we will have to have a containment plan if the grease doesn't go in the zerk perfectly. No more flinging a gob of grease off into some weeds. I of course never do that. That would hurt the earth.


----------

